# Stadia: Diese Spiele kommen für den Streaming-Dienst



## Darkmoon76 (6. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stadia: Diese Spiele kommen für den Streaming-Dienst* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Stadia: Diese Spiele kommen für den Streaming-Dienst*


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Juni 2019)

Frage ist doch viel mehr, was die einzelnen Games denn nun kosten ...


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Frage ist doch viel mehr, was die einzelnen Games denn nun kosten ...



na ja, sehr wahrscheinlich genausoviel wie auf anderen plattformen auch. bei der bezahlvariante kann ich mir rabatte vorstellen, allzu üppig werden die aber wohl kaum ausfallen.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, sehr wahrscheinlich genausoviel wie auf anderen plattformen auch.



Ja, aber das ist ja die Frage, wie soll das gehen? Also muss man tatsächlich das Spiel "kaufen" und kann es dann "kostenlos" über Stadia in 1080p spielen (und für 10 Euro extra im Monat auch in 4k)? Das macht doch dann Null Sinn.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist ja die Frage, wie soll das gehen? Also muss man tatsächlich das Spiel "kaufen" und kann es dann "kostenlos" über Stadia in 1080p spielen (und für 10 Euro extra im Monat auch in 4k)? Das macht doch dann Null Sinn.



für jemanden, der keinen gaming-pc bzw konsole sein eigen nennt, kann das meiner meinung nach durchaus "sinn machen". wieso denn nicht?
zumal das ganze ja zumindest in der theorie immer und überall funktionieren sollte (irgendwann).


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist ja die Frage, wie soll das gehen? Also muss man tatsächlich das Spiel "kaufen" und kann es dann "kostenlos" über Stadia in 1080p spielen (und für 10 Euro extra im Monat auch in 4k)? Das macht doch dann Null Sinn.


 Das ist bisher nicht gut kommuniziert. Es kann gut sein, dass du für das Spiel einen Code bekommst, der auch für den "normalen" Client gültig ist, und gleichzeitig bekommst du auf Deinem Stadia-Account das Spiel freigeschaltet und kannst es spielen, solange du für den Stadia-Service mindestens das Basis-Paket hast. 

Wobei da die Frage ist, ob das auch monatlich was kostet selbst dann, wenn du nur "Kaufgames" hast, oder ob es damit getan ist, dass du einmalig das Set aus Controller und Chromecast kaufst bzw. später vlt. sogar nur einen Stadia-Account haben musst und gar keine Google-Zusatzhardware brauchst.


Aber "Null Sinn" stimmt so oder so nicht. Denn nicht jeder hat eine Konsole oder einen PC, der spielefähig ist. Es macht also selbst dann, wenn man monatlich ein Basispaket bezahlen muss, für die Leute Sinn, die sich damit dann den Kauf einer Konsole oder von Gaminghardware sparen. Ebenso macht es Sinn für Gaming-Fans, die auch mal unterwegs oder im Urlaub "richtige", typische PC/Konsolen-Games und nicht nur mobile Games oder Nintendo Switch spielen wollen.


----------



## Quitschemucke (6. Juni 2019)

Die spiele sind schon vorinstalliert auf dem Server. Du zahlst 10€ und kannst dann diese Spiele spielen. Sowie Origin nur das du diese Spiele dann mit Chromecast oder im Browser zocken kannst. Die Spiele gehören dann nicht dir, du hast dann nur die Berechtigung diese Spiele zu spielen....


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> für jemanden, der keinen gaming-pc bzw konsole sein eigen nennt, kann das meiner meinung nach durchaus "sinn machen". wieso denn nicht?
> zumal das ganze ja zumindest in der theorie immer und überall funktionieren sollte (irgendwann).



Nur werden diese Leute, welche die gezeigten Games interessiert, nun mal schon eine Spielehardware haben ... 
Das Argument wäre dann eher für die Zukunft, die Leute brauchen dann keine PS5, XBox Scarlett oder einen neuen Gaming-PC kaufen. Aber ehrlich gesagt zweifle ich dran, dass die klassischen Gamer das machen werden, vor allem weil sie dann ja endgültig komplett abhängig vom Internet sind. Und gerade die (Hardcore-) Konsolenspieler lieben ja teilweise ihre Retail Games.



Quitschemucke schrieb:


> Die spiele sind schon vorinstalliert auf dem Server. Du zahlst 10€ und kannst dann diese Spiele spielen. Sowie Origin nur das du diese Spiele dann mit Chromecast oder im Browser zocken kannst. Die Spiele gehören dann nicht dir, du hast dann nur die Berechtigung diese Spiele zu spielen....


Äh, ja? Und? Soweit sind wir schon. Wir wollen jetzt wissen ob du eine monatliche Gebühr für jedes einzelne Spiel zahlen musst oder einmal einen Festpreis. 
Die 10 Euro im Monat sind ja nur für das 4k Gaming und in dem Abo gibt es halt zusätzlich ein paar ältere Games dazu.


----------



## Quitschemucke (6. Juni 2019)

Du brauchst kein Abo, du kannst die Spiele auch einzelnt kaufen und diese Spielen, dann aber nur in Full HD. Im Abo kannst du dann "ältere" Titel zocken. Ich denke das man Baldurs Gate 3 dann kaufen muss. 4k kann man aber nur nutzen wenn man im Abo ist. 

Also Abo bis zu 4k und paar ältere Titel
Kostenlos nur 1080p und du musst dann die Titel kaufen.

hab ich gerade ergoogelt, muss sagen, das das jetzt noch weniger Sinn macht ^_^ Ich muss dazu sagen, ich nutze Shadow  und Stadia ist echt nicht so mein Ding, den ich als "Cloud Gaming"nicht  nutzen werde.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Juni 2019)

Quitschemucke schrieb:


> Du brauchst kein Abo, du kannst die Spiele auch einzelnt kaufen und diese Spielen, dann aber nur in Full HD. Im Abo kannst du dann "ältere" Titel zocken. Ich denke das man Baldurs Gate 3 dann kaufen muss. 4k kann man aber nur nutzen wenn man im Abo ist.
> 
> Also Abo bis zu 4k und paar ältere Titel
> Kostenlos nur 1080p und du musst dann die Titel kaufen.
> ...



Äh, ja, vorherige Posts gelesen? Genau das war die Diskussion, muss man das Spiel jetzt für Stadia für 60 Euro kaufen (und kann es dann halt soviel und solange streamen wie man will, solange es Stadia gibt, oder kann man ein Spiel temporär abonnieren für z.B. 5 Euro im Monat?


----------



## Quitschemucke (6. Juni 2019)

Das Abo ist nur für ältere Titel und 4k. 

1080p ist kostenlos und kannst wenn du ein Spiel kaufst so viel wie du spielst dann zocken, aber natürlich dann nur mit dem Stadia Dienst und in 1080p, wenn du in 4k zocken willst, musst du nochmal 10€ pro Monat zahlen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2019)

Quitschemucke schrieb:


> Das Abo ist nur für ältere Titel und 4k.
> 
> 1080p ist kostenlos und kannst wenn du ein Spiel kaufst so viel wie du spielst dann zocken, aber natürlich dann nur mit dem Stadia Dienst und in 1080p


 Und der Dienst in 1080p ist aber definitiv kostenlos, bis auf die Tatsache, dass man (zumindest vorerst) das Set aus Controller und Chromecast kaufen muss? Hast du eine Quelle?


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Juni 2019)

Quitschemucke schrieb:


> Das Abo ist nur für ältere Titel und 4k.
> 
> 1080p ist kostenlos und kannst wenn du ein Spiel kaufst so viel wie du spielst dann zocken, aber natürlich dann nur mit dem Stadia Dienst und in 1080p, wenn du in 4k zocken willst, musst du nochmal 10€ pro Monat zahlen.



Also gibt es kein Abo für (einzelne) Spiele oder Spiele-Bundles sondern man muss die definitiv zum aktuellen Normalpreis kaufen, genau wie Downloads oder Retailspiele!? Bist du sicher? Das klingt für mich jedenfalls dann nämlich wirklich wie der Todesstoß.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nur werden diese Leute, welche die gezeigten Games interessiert, nun mal schon eine Spielehardware haben ...



das werden wir sehen. wenn diese eintrittshürde mal weg ist, also konsolen- oder pc-anschaffung, werden vielleicht auch andere zugreifen.
die zielgruppe könnte damit erweitert werden.



> Und gerade die (Hardcore-) Konsolenspieler lieben ja teilweise ihre Retail Games.



das taten pc-spieler auch mal. außerdem muss ja keiner umsteigen. stadia ist zunächst einfach mal ein zusatzangebot. 



> Genau das war die Diskussion, muss man das Spiel jetzt für Stadia für 60 Euro kaufen (und kann es dann halt soviel und solange streamen wie man will, solange es Stadia gibt, oder kann man ein Spiel temporär abonnieren für z.B. 5 Euro im Monat?



die base variante ist kostenlos, bietet aber "nur" 1080p / 60fps, was allerdings momentan für gut 98% der gamer noch vollauf genügen dürfte.
ein einmal gekauftes spiel kannst du damit so lange - ohne zusatzkosten - spielen wie willst. ob nur über stadia oder vielleicht sogar über andere plattformen, wie vereinzelt behauptet (ich glaubs nicht), wird man sehen.



> Also gibt es kein Abo für (einzelne) Spiele oder Spiele-Bundles sondern man muss die definitiv zum aktuellen Normalpreis kaufen, genau wie Downloads oder Retailspiele!? Bist du sicher? Das klingt für mich jedenfalls dann nämlich wirklich wie der Todesstoß.



ich verstehe zwar nach wie vor nicht warum. aber gut, deine meinung sei dir unbenommen.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Juni 2019)

@Bonkic

Die Leute die mit sowas angesprochen werden sollen haben schon die Ouya ignoriert und ignorieren konsequent "richtige" Games auf ihrem Smartphone. Die wollen ein wenig wischen und vor allem soll es kostenlos sein. Da ist niemand bei, der ein Singleplayergame für 60 Euro kauft. 

Diejenigen, die die angekündigten Spiele zocken wollen, also Gamer, die werden einen Teufel tun und sich zum Vollpreis ein Spiel auf unbestimmte Zeit mieten. 

Die einzigen die man so kriegen könnte sind diejenigen, die jetzt so ein, zwei Spiele im Jahr zocken und sich dafür eine Konsole gekauft haben. Die sparen sich dann die Konsole. Das sind durchaus nicht wenige, gebe ich zu. Aber ob die ausreichen?


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also gibt es kein Abo für (einzelne) Spiele oder Spiele-Bundles sondern man muss die definitiv zum aktuellen Normalpreis kaufen, genau wie Downloads oder Retailspiele!? Bist du sicher? Das klingt für mich jedenfalls dann nämlich wirklich wie der Todesstoß.



Ein Spiele Abo wie z.B. bei EA und dem Origin Access Programm gibt es nicht. Du musst für alle kommenden Spiele den normalen Spiele Vollpreis bezahlen. Wie Hoch dieser ist? Ich denke mal so Hoch wie bei Steam. Irgendwelche Shop Angebote, vor allem Reseller Angebote dürften wegfallen. Ob man seine Spiele die man schon hat (z.B. The Division2) mit Übertragen kann geht aus den Meldungen nicht hervor. Ich denke mal eher nein. Und ob die Spiele dann im Multiplayer auch mit anderen Plattformen wie Steam/Uplay kompatibel sind denke ich auch eher nein. Das heißt, wenn du mit Kumpels MP spielen willst müssen alle bei Google sein. 
Was du auf jeden Fall brauchst ist das Starter Paket für 129€. Ohne geht gar nichts.
Das Pro Abo, 10€ im Monat brauchst du nur wenn du in 4k spielen willst und natürlich eine dementsprechende Leitung (hier der Speedtest von Google).
Also so habe ich das bis jetzt alles verstanden.

Für mich selbst lohnt sich das nicht. Da rüste ich lieber alle 3-5 Jahre auf um in 1080HD spielen zu können und habe mehr davon. Nebenbei, Mod Support kann man da dann auch vergessen. Wie es mit eigenem Streamen ausschaut für Twitch und Überhaupt eigene Aufnahmen auch für YT kann ich nicht sagen, zumal Ytuber eh einen guten Rechner brauchen weil auf einer alten Möhre kann man Filme schlecht schneiden. Also für die alle wird sich das wohl nicht lohnen.
Muss aber jeder selbst wissen ob das lohnt. Hier und da könnte es durchaus eine Alternative sein, z.B. für reine Konsolenspieler.


----------



## Quitschemucke (6. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und der Dienst in 1080p ist aber definitiv kostenlos, bis auf die Tatsache, dass man (zumindest vorerst) das Set aus Controller und Chromecast kaufen muss? Hast du eine Quelle?



Heise https://bit.ly/2wGk1SW


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Bonkic
> Die Leute die mit sowas angesprochen werden sollen haben schon die Ouya ignoriert und ignorieren konsequent "richtige" Games auf ihrem Smartphone. Die wollen ein wenig wischen und vor allem soll es kostenlos sein. Da ist niemand bei, der ein Singleplayergame für 60 Euro kauft.



das wird man sehen. ich kenne durchaus leute, denen das gefallen könnte. also solche, die auch aaa-titel spielen würden, wenn der ganze technische firlefanz wegfallen würde.
der vergleich mit ouya ist ja eher ein witz. google hat da ganz andere möglichkeiten, ich denke, da stimmst du mir zu. 

ich stell mir das schon cool vor: man trifft sich irgendwo, nimmt nur seinen controller mit. und fängt dann ohne lange frickelei an zu zocken und zwar auch bei leuten, die keine konsole oder pc haben.
kein download, kein langen wartezeiten - einfach entspannt loszocken (sofern stadia so funktioniert wie versprochen).



> Diejenigen, die die angekündigten Spiele zocken wollen, also Gamer, die werden einen Teufel tun und sich zum Vollpreis ein Spiel auf unbestimmte Zeit mieten.



man mietet es ja eben gerade nicht! ich dachte, das hätten wir geklärt. 
aber auch für ein gaming-netflix, was stadia (vorerst) nicht ist!, wird es wohl einen markt geben. schätze ich.



> Das sind durchaus nicht wenige, gebe ich zu. Aber ob die ausreichen?



wie nun schon ein paar mal gesagt: man wird sehen.
zunächst kommt es mal drauf an, wie (gut) stadia in der praxis funktioniert.
dauernde downtimes, extreme lags und dergleichen kann sich google nicht erlauben.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Juni 2019)

Quitschemucke schrieb:


> Heise https://bit.ly/2wGk1SW



Äh, die haben auch nur den Livestream geschaut, den habe ich auch gesehen. Da wurde eben nichts genaues gesagt, das ist ja das Problem.



Bonkic schrieb:


> das wird man sehen. ich kenne durchaus leute, denen das gefallen könnte. also solche, die auch aaa-titel spielen würden, wenn der ganze technische firlefanz wegfallen würde.
> der vergleich mit ouya ist ja eher ein witz. google hat da ganz andere möglichkeiten, ich denke, da stimmst du mir zu.
> 
> ich stell mir das schon cool vor: man trifft sich irgendwo, nimmt nur seinen controller mit. und fängt dann ohne lange frickelei an zu zocken und zwar auch bei leuten, die keine konsole oder pc haben.
> kein download, kein langen wartezeiten - einfach entspannt loszocken (sofern stadia so funktioniert wie versprochen).


Das funktioniert mit der Switch aber doch nicht mit dem Smartphone ... die Leute kaum immer ein Gamepad mitschleppen, von den Games die Maus und Tastatur bevorzugt zur Bedienugn benötigen mal ganz abgesehen.



> man mietet es ja eben gerade nicht! ich dachte, das hätten wir geklärt.


Natürlich ist es eine Miete. Eben eine Miete auf unbestimmte Zeit, das ist durchaus möglich.
Beim Kauf werden die Eigentumsrechte ohne jegliche Beschränkungen abseits der normalen Urheberrechte und Eigentümerpflichten übertragen. Bei Stadia hast du gar nichts, das ist ein reiner Abo-Dienst. 



> aber auch für ein gaming-netflix, was stadia (vorerst) nicht ist!, wird es wohl einen markt geben. schätze ich.


Wie gesagt, wenn Microsoft mit XCloud kommt und dort z.B. für 10 bis 20 Euro im Monat die komplette XBox Bibliothek zum Streamen anbietet, dann kann Stadia einpacken.


----------



## Quitschemucke (6. Juni 2019)

Mal ein anderer Gedanke

Kann man
Alle  Steam Games zocken ? Nope
Alle  Epic Games zocken ? Nope
Alle  Origin Games zocken ? Nope
Alle  Ubisoft Games zocken ? Nope
Alle  GOG Games zocken ? Nope

Ihr braucht also trotzdem euren High End PC um die anderen Launcher Games zu zocken die nicht bei Stadio supported werden.

Also nur  Stadia Games!!!

Somit bleibe ich bei Shadow und Stadia ist für mich unnütz.


----------



## Quitschemucke (6. Juni 2019)

> Äh, die haben auch nur den Livestream geschaut, den habe ich auch gesehen. Da wurde eben nichts genaues gesagt, das ist ja das Problem.




Das ist auch eine Pressemitteilung, somit hat Heise vorher mit Google sich unterhalten um dann direkt diese Mitteilung zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn Microsoft mit XCloud kommt und dort z.B. für 10 bis 20 Euro im Monat die komplette XBox Bibliothek zum Streamen anbietet, dann kann Stadia einpacken.



Sehe ich auch so. 

Zum Thema Preismodell, dass wirklich sehr schlecht kommuniziert wurde, ein Auszug aus dem Verge-Artikel.

"_While you’ve probably heard predictions that Google’s Stadia will be the “Netflix of games,” it turns out the analogy only goes so far. While Google intends to eventually have a back catalog of free games included for your $10 monthly fee, Stadia is not primarily a subscription service. The subscription only includes a single game as of today — Destiny 2. Primarily, Google tells us you should expect to buy, not rent cloud games for the same retail prices you’d find on other platforms like PlayStation Network, Xbox Live, and Steam. _"

Die 10 Euro sind mehr als Grundgebühr für entsprechende Features wie 4K, als ein Abo zu verstehen. Enthalten sind dann folgende Spiele. Destiny 2. Das war's. Da soll zwar immer mal ein Spiel gratis kommen, aber auch hier: Kann man die behalten, respektive spielen, wenn die Grundgebühr nicht gezahlt wird? Und natürlich auch die eingangs von Spiritogre schon gestellte Frage, wie teuer die Spiele sein werden. Wenn ich das nämlich so überschlage, sehe ich Stadia für den propagierten Gelegenheitsspieler nicht so günstig, wie vermutet.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es eine Miete.



sehe ich nicht so, nein.
"gekaufte" titel gehören mir, genauso wie bei steam, gog oder sonstwo.

ob das ganze ein erfolg wird, bleibt abzuwarten.
du erinnerst dich vielelicht noch an deine prognosen zur switch, die sich im nachhinein als vollkommen falsch herausgestellt haben. 
ich weiß nicht, ob das modell von stadia angenommen wird. kann sein, kann aber genausogut nicht sein.
vielleicht sind die rabatte auf spiele im pro-abo ja doch höher als ich bislang annehme. das könnte bspw ne rolle spielen. 
schaun mer mal.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sehe ich nicht so, nein.
> "gekaufte" titel gehören mir, genauso wie bei steam, gog oder sonstwo.


Nein, der Unterschied ist gewaltig, da du nichts "handfestes" hast. Es ist also kein Sachkauf und deswegen letztlich eben nur ausgeliehen. Du hast ja auch keinerlei Rechte. Bei einem Kauf kann dir der Verkäufer das Produkt nicht wieder wegnehmen, das wäre Diebstahl. Wie soll das bei Stadia gehen? Google kann nicht garantieren, dass der Dienst "ewig" läuft.

Bei GoG ist es am einfachsten, die kannst du halt einfach downloaden und sichern und das dann auch deinen Kindern problemlos vererben. Bei Steam und Co. ist das aktuell etwas komplizierter, da wird ja noch heiß gestritten, wie das mit dem Vererben der Bibliothek so vonstatten geht. Aber auch da gilt, die kannst die Spiele alle runterladen und ewig zocken (notfalls halt cracken, wenn Steam das Licht ausmacht und keine Patches bereitstellt und keiner den Dienst übernimmt), du kannst sie modden und sonstwas mit machen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, der Unterschied ist gewaltig, da du nichts "handfestes" hast. Es ist also kein Sachkauf und deswegen letztlich eben nur ausgeliehen. Du hast ja auch keinerlei Rechte. Bei einem Kauf kann dir der Verkäufer das Produkt nicht wieder wegnehmen, das wäre Diebstahl. Wie soll das bei Stadia gehen? Google kann nicht garantieren, dass der Dienst "ewig" läuft.


 Ihr redet aneinander vorbei. Bonkic meint mit "das ist keine Miete" nur, dass man über das Spiel quasi "ewig" verfügen kann und es nicht zB vom Publisher in einem Jahr von Stadia entfernt werden kann. Man kann es nutzen, solange es den Dienst gibt. Wenn nichts extrem außergewöhnliches passiert, ist es quasi für ewig und daher für die weitaus meisten Nutzer nicht einfach nur eine "Miete". Vor allem für die große Mehrheit an Spielern, die in der Regel nicht zB im Jahr 2035 noch sagen "hey, ich möchte jetzt unbedingt mal wieder Shadow of the Tomb Raider spielen!" , ist daher der "Kauf eines Games bei Stadia nun wirklich keine "Miete".

Rein rechtlich gesehen ist es natürlich nur eine Nutzungslizenz und somit eine Miete, das ist klar. Aber dass man gekaufte Dinge nach Zb 20 Jahren nicht mehr benutzen kann und es somit wertlos wird, gibt es auf vielen Feldern, auch wenn es rein rechtlich "sogar" echtes Eigentum ist.

Wenn man von Spielen redet wäre es aber nun mal total irreführend, wenn man hier von "Miete" sprechen würde, nur weil theoretisch beim Ende von Stadia das Spiel nicht mehr gestartet werden kann.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn Microsoft mit XCloud kommt und dort z.B. für 10 bis 20 Euro im Monat die komplette XBox Bibliothek zum Streamen anbietet, dann kann Stadia einpacken.


Sehe ich auch so. EA hat es vorgemacht, Ubisoft wird nachziehen und dann jetzt auch noch MS, und wenn das von MS kommt denke ich wird sich Sony auch Gedanken machen und nachziehen müssen. Also dann gibt es nur noch wenig Argumente für Stadia, oder sie stellen es so um das ich eben für ein Monats/Jahres Abo alle Spiele zocken kann. Aber alles Extra kaufen, nö dann schon lieber die Abo Sachen von EA & Co. die auch noch richtig Günstig sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. EA hat es vorgemacht, Ubisoft wird nachziehen und dann jetzt auch noch MS, und wenn das von MS kommt denke ich wird sich Sony auch Gedanken machen und nachziehen müssen. Also dann gibt es nur noch wenig Argumente für Stadia, oder sie stellen es so um das ich eben für ein Monats/Jahres Abo alle Spiele zocken kann. Aber alles Extra kaufen, nö dann schon lieber die Abo Sachen von EA & Co. die auch noch richtig Günstig sind.



Wollen Sony und Microsoft nicht ohnehin bei diesen Sachen jetzt zusammenarbeiten?


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wollen Sony und Microsoft nicht ohnehin bei diesen Sachen jetzt zusammenarbeiten?



Keine Ahnung. Also von Sony habe ich da noch nichts gehört mit Abo Diensten, oder es ist an mir vorbei. Was ich gehört habe das beide Plattformen irgendwie im MP und so sich verbünden, also Crossplay ermöglichen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Was du auf jeden Fall brauchst ist das Starter Paket für 129€. Ohne geht gar nichts.



Brauchen tut man das nicht. Es ist ein Kombi-Angebot um den Leuten, die keine Google-Geräte habe gleich mal ein Abo mit zu verkaufen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cobar (7. Juni 2019)

Quitschemucke schrieb:


> Mal ein anderer Gedanke
> 
> Kann man
> Alle  Steam Games zocken ? Nope
> ...



Kannst du auf Steam alle Epic Games zocken oder alle Origin Games oder alle Ubisoft Games?
Kannst du das im Epicfail Store?
Kannst du das bei Origin?
Kannst du das in irgendeinem anderen Store?

Natürlich geht das nicht. Es wird nie alle Spiele bei einem Anbieter geben.
Wenn einen die Auswahl der Spiele bei Stadia aber interessiert, wozu dann noch einen High-End PC?
Speziell wenn viele Leute inzwischen sogar fast nur noch an der Konsole spielen (soll ja bei der heutigen Jugend durchaus so vorkommen) und gar nicht mehr unbedingt noch einen High-End haben?


----------



## ectoplasma7 (7. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ihr redet aneinander vorbei. Bonkic meint mit "das ist keine Miete" nur, dass man über das Spiel quasi "ewig" verfügen kann und es nicht zB vom Publisher in einem Jahr von Stadia entfernt werden kann. Man kann es nutzen, solange es den Dienst gibt. Wenn nichts extrem außergewöhnliches passiert, ist es quasi für ewig und daher für die weitaus meisten Nutzer nicht einfach nur eine "Miete". Vor allem für die große Mehrheit an Spielern, die in der Regel nicht zB im Jahr 2035 noch sagen "hey, ich möchte jetzt unbedingt mal wieder Shadow of the Tomb Raider spielen!" , ist daher der "Kauf eines Games bei Stadia nun wirklich keine "Miete".



Die Gefahr das es total floppt ist aber auch gegeben,es sind ja schon die Kommentare und Bewertungen auf Youtube
deaktiviert,was ein schlechtes Zeichen ist ,und ob es dannn trotzdem für "ewig" existiert ist die Frage.
Extrem aussergewöhnlich wäre das nicht.

Was die Verfügbarkeit betriifft ,braucht man für einen PC nur den Chrome Browser und nicht Chromecast,wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Edit:Kommentieren bei YT geht jetzt aber bewerten nicht.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Speziell wenn viele Leute inzwischen sogar fast nur noch an der Konsole spielen (soll ja bei der heutigen Jugend durchaus so vorkommen) und gar nicht mehr unbedingt noch einen High-End haben?


Wenn es danach ginge gebe es auch keine Konsolen mehr, sondern nur noch Mobile. 

Mann muss doch mal sehen wofür Stadia da ist.
Also:
Auf keinen Fall wohl für den wirklichen Gamer, egal ob Konsole oder PC, denn die Einschränkungen wären zu Groß.
Dann der Preis, der wirkliche Gamer kauft mehr als 2 Vollpreis Spiele im Jahr und nach einer gewissen Anzahl die gar nicht mal Groß ist lohnt es schon nicht mehr.
Dann die Verfügbarkeit. Nicht nur in Deutschland, nicht jeder hat wirkliches *permanentes* High End Internet.
Und wer sich Zockermäßig eine solch schnelle Leitung leistet (ja kann eben auch nicht jeder) der hat auch Geld eben über für alle paar Jahre zum aufrüsten.
Dann noch das was ich schon angesprochen hatte, Null Mod Support, Stream/YTube/Twitch kannste damit wohl vergessen.
Dann bleibt also noch die wirkliche Gelegenheits Spieler Gruppe Über, und ob die sich dann wirklich für 4k und sowas interessieren? Na ich bitte dich. Leute die sowas interessiert haben auch das nötige Kleingeld um alle 3-5 Jahre eine neue Konsole/PC zu kaufen und sparen dann bei den Spielen. Und 4k TV musste ja auch erstmal haben.
Irgendwie scheint mir das ganze falsch Werbemäßig rüber zu kommen und die falsche Zielgruppe anzusprechen. Da hat Google meiner Meinung nach die falschen Leute für ihre Werbung eingestellt. So geht das Ding den Bach runter.
Und von mir aus kann das ganze auch baden gehen. Die ganzen Sachen mit Steam&Co. schneiden meine Rechte schon genug ein, da brauch ich nicht noch etwas wo ich überhaupt gar nichts mehr machen kann in meiner Auswahl. Nein danke, brauch ich nicht.


----------



## DerSnake (7. Juni 2019)

"Tomb Raider Definitive Edition"

Die gab es doch nur für PS4/Xbox one. Bedeutet es das es von der DE Version nun auch "eigentlich" eine PC Version gibt? Finde es schade das es die Fassung bis heute nicht gibt (PC) weil die optisch schon was her macht. Eine Release auf Steam wäre daher nice.... ;O


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juni 2019)

DerSnake schrieb:


> "Tomb Raider Definitive Edition"
> 
> Die gab es doch nur für PS4/Xbox one. Bedeutet es das es von der DE Version nun auch "eigentlich" eine PC Version gibt? Finde es schade das es die Fassung bis heute nicht gibt (PC) weil die optisch schon was her macht. Eine Release auf Steam wäre daher nice.... ;O


What?! Wir können eher froh sein dass wir mit dieser verhübschten Lara-Version nie bestraft wurden.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Juni 2019)

DerSnake schrieb:


> "Tomb Raider Definitive Edition"
> 
> Die gab es doch nur für PS4/Xbox one. Bedeutet es das es von der DE Version nun auch "eigentlich" eine PC Version gibt? Finde es schade das es die Fassung bis heute nicht gibt (PC) weil die optisch schon was her macht. Eine Release auf Steam wäre daher nice.... ;O



Der einzige relevante Unterschied ist die Farbsättigung, bei allem anderen muss man schon mit der Lupe suchen. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N92DiSd2e9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Okay, das Gesicht ist zugegeben hübscher, da haben sie damals mit der Definitive Edition gute Arbeit geleistet. Auch die Haare sind einen Ticken feiner, ansonsten finde ich gerade im Video sieht man, dass einige stellen sehr dunkel werden, was ich eher suboptimal finde. 
Ich habe jetzt gerade mal durch das Video geskippt, teils sind die Licht- und Glanzeffekte auf PC schöner und intensiver, teils bei der DE. Einige Physikspielereien wie kleine Wellen bei der DE sind stärker und somit hübscher, spritzendes Wasser (auslaufender Tank) sieht beim PC merklich realistischer aus. Hält sich also letztlich ziemlich die Waage. 

Ist allerdings dennoch interessant, dass Stadia diese Version nutzt.


----------



## Kellykiller (7. Juni 2019)

Quitschemucke schrieb:


> Die Spiele gehören dann nicht dir, du hast dann nur die Berechtigung diese Spiele zu spielen....



Was bei Software auch vollkommen normal ist. Du kaufst immer nur das Nutzungsrecht.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Juni 2019)

Kellykiller schrieb:


> Was bei Software auch vollkommen normal ist. Du kaufst immer nur das Nutzungsrecht.



Höre auf zu Lügen! 
Wie oft noch? 
Nein, in Europa kaufst du das Eigentum an deiner Kopie der Software.

§433 BGB: "Durch den Kaufvertrag wird der Verkäufer einer Sache verpflichtet, dem Käufer die Sache zu übergeben und das Eigentum an der Sache zu verschaffen. Der Verkäufer hat dem Käufer die Sache frei von Sach- und Rechtsmängeln zu verschaffen."

Und der BGH hat entschieden, dass Software zu den Sachen nach §90 BGB gehört.


----------



## Kellykiller (7. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Nicht nur in Deutschland, nicht jeder hat wirkliches *permanentes* High End Internet.



*Lacht in 400 mbit Leitung*
Scherz beiseite. Es ist noch absolut unklar wie hoch die Datenmengen sein werden die übertragen werden. Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten Bilder zu übertragen. Oder wird überhaupt ein Bild übertragen? Evtl. gibt es nur eine "Aufsicht" auf den Server selbst, ähnlich wie bei RDP.  Möglicherweise wird schon eine 6MBit Leitung für 4K reichen. Da wird man abwarten müssen.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Höre auf zu Lügen!
> Wie oft noch?
> Nein, in Europa kaufst du das Eigentum an deiner Kopie der Software.
> 
> ...



Nur bei Spielen ist es leider nicht ganz so geregelt. Die Bindung an z.B. Steam wurde leider für Rechtens erklärt. Also da gibt es leider doch Unterschiede zwischen dieser und jener Software, leider.


----------



## HansHa (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Höre auf zu Lügen!
> Wie oft noch?
> Nein, in Europa kaufst du das Eigentum an deiner Kopie der Software.
> 
> ...



Alles schön und gut, nur wie komme ich in der Praxis zu meinem Eigentum, wenn Steam mal irgendwann die Schotten dicht macht?


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Nur bei Spielen ist es leider nicht ganz so geregelt. Die Bindung an z.B. Steam wurde leider für Rechtens erklärt. Also da gibt es leider doch Unterschiede zwischen dieser und jener Software, leider.


Jain, das ist halt aktuell noch ein wenig in der Schwebe. Die Software gehört dir, der Steam Account gehört Valve. Solange die Software an den Steam Account durch DRM gebunden ist, bist du in dem Fall eben leider abhängig. Ich hoffe hier wird sich in Zukunft noch was tun.  



HansHa schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, nur wie komme ich in der Praxis zu meinem Eigentum, wenn Steam mal irgendwann die Schotten dicht macht?


Wenn Steam die Schotten dicht macht und keiner den Dienst übernimmt und Steam die Software auch nicht selbst DRM-frei macht, ganz "einfach", alle Spiele runterladen und das DRM entfernen, etwa mit Hilfe von Cracks. Da Steam ja nicht mehr existiert können sie dich deswegen ja auch nicht verklagen.


----------



## fud1974 (7. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann die Verfügbarkeit. Nicht nur in Deutschland, nicht jeder hat wirkliches *permanentes* High End Internet.



Na ja, "High End Internet" ist schon etwas hochgegriffen. Ich benutze häufiger Shadow, 1080p bekommt man locker durch ne 20 MBit/s, zur not auch durch 15 MBit/s , das sogar oftmals in einem Umfeld wo noch der Stream durch diverse zwischengeschaltete Router/Firewalls
"vergewaltigt" wird was dem ganzen Thema nicht wirklich hilft.. trotzdem geht es selbst da erstaunlich gut.

Insofern würde ich nicht sagen dass das alles so unwahrscheinlich ist... Assassins Creed 3 habe ich zu 50 Prozent glaube ich auf einem Shadow gezockt und gestreamed, war jetzt nicht so das Ding, ausser die haben bei Shadow mal wieder ein Update verkackt oder ihr Rechenzentrum  hatte wieder seine komischen Tage.
Ist halt alles noch etwas "Early Access" die Technik. Aber wenn die das hinbekommen als relativ kleines französisches Startup, warum dann nicht Google?




Kellykiller schrieb:


> *Lacht in 400 mbit Leitung*
> Scherz beiseite. Es ist noch absolut unklar wie hoch die Datenmengen sein werden die übertragen werden. Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten Bilder zu übertragen. Oder wird überhaupt ein Bild übertragen? Evtl. gibt es nur eine "Aufsicht" auf den Server selbst, ähnlich wie bei RDP.  Möglicherweise wird schon eine 6MBit Leitung für 4K reichen. Da wird man abwarten müssen.



Doch, das ist so ziemlich klar, die Google Angaben sind sogar sehr ähnlich zu Shadow, ca. 20 MBit/s  empfohlen für 1080p, alles darüber hinaus halt etwas mehr. Wunder können die auch nicht vollbringen. WQHD ist noch eine interessante Zwischenauflösung die bei Shadow geht, Stadia weiß ich gar nicht aus dem Kopf.  Dafür braucht man nicht sooo viel mehr, geht auch noch ganz gut.

RDP ist schlecht vergleichbar finde ich, bei Desktop Anwendungen ändern sich oft nur Teile des Bildschirms pro Zeitraum, da muss dann bei weitem nicht die Datenmenge übertragen werden wie bei einem Spiel.


----------



## HansHa (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn Steam die Schotten dicht macht und keiner den Dienst übernimmt und Steam die Software auch nicht selbst DRM-frei macht, ganz "einfach", alle Spiele runterladen und das DRM entfernen, etwa mit Hilfe von Cracks. Da Steam ja nicht mehr existiert können sie dich deswegen ja auch nicht verklagen.



Nur wird mich die Festplatte dafür wohl mehr kosten, als die relevanten Spiele noch wert sind und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass ein Crack trotz der Situation legal wäre. Ich habe mich für mich damit abgefunden, dass ich Steam immer fragen muss, ob ich mir mein Spielzeug kurz ausleihen darf. Als Eigentümer der Spiele sehe ich mich irgendwie nicht, höchstens als zeitweiser Besitzer. Ich hoffe auch, dass an de Thematik irgendwann nochmal geschraubt wird, so richtig glücklich macht mich das nicht, aber Steam ist ja leider fast alternativlos für Pc Spieler.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Nur wird mich die Festplatte dafür wohl mehr kosten, als die relevanten Spiele noch wert sind und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass ein Crack trotz der Situation legal wäre. Ich habe mich für mich damit abgefunden, dass ich Steam immer fragen muss, ob ich mir mein Spielzeug kurz ausleihen darf. Als Eigentümer der Spiele sehe ich mich irgendwie nicht, höchstens als zeitweiser Besitzer. Ich hoffe auch, dass an de Thematik irgendwann nochmal geschraubt wird, so richtig glücklich macht mich das nicht, aber Steam ist ja leider fast alternativlos für Pc Spieler.



Also eine 5TB Festplatte kostet knapp über 100 Euro, die sollte wohl selbst für größere Steam Bibliotheken reichen. 
Wenn ich den Wert meiner Steam Bibliothek anzeigen lasse komme ich selbst mit den jeweils günstigsten Sale Preisen auf um die 3000 Euro. Das ist also schon merklich mehr. 

Ich war übrigens genau wegen dieser Problematik lange Zeit Downloadspiel-Verweigerer. Aber irgendwann ging es dann leider ja nicht mehr anders oder ich hätte auf Konsole "wechseln" müssen.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Jain, das ist halt aktuell noch ein wenig in der Schwebe. Die Software gehört dir, der Steam Account gehört Valve. Solange die Software an den Steam Account durch DRM gebunden ist, bist du in dem Fall eben leider abhängig. Ich hoffe hier wird sich in Zukunft noch was tun.


Und das ist eben die Krux die so viele nicht verstehen, ja ich auch nicht. Ein Windows 10 oder auch Office ist auch an MS gebunden. Ohne deren Freischaltung des Keys ist es illegal und ich bekomme es nicht zum laufen, also auch irgendwie gebunden. Aber trotzdem darf ich zumindest in Europa jede Windows Version weiterverkaufen wie ich will (natürlich muss ich es aktuell löschen von meiner Platte). Bei Steam bin ich am Arsch weil ich *gezwungen *werde es auf ihrer Plattform zu registrieren und die nehmen sich das recht raus dann zu sagen, Hey jetzt gehörst du mir/uns und dein Spiel was du gekauft hast ist eben nicht mehr deines nach §433BGB und §90BGB. Wie soll das also der Normalo verstehen. Also ich verstehe es nicht. Man könnte auch sagen das ist Spiele Freiheitsberaubung der ganz Üblen Art.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Und das ist eben die Krux die so viele nicht verstehen, ja ich auch nicht. Ein Windows 10 oder auch Office ist auch an MS gebunden. Ohne deren Freischaltung des Keys ist es illegal und ich bekomme es nicht zum laufen, also auch irgendwie gebunden. Aber trotzdem darf ich zumindest in Europa jede Windows Version weiterverkaufen wie ich will (natürlich muss ich es aktuell löschen von meiner Platte). Bei Steam bin ich am Arsch weil ich *gezwungen *werde es auf ihrer Plattform zu registrieren und die nehmen sich das recht raus dann zu sagen, Hey jetzt gehörst du mir/uns und dein Spiel was du gekauft hast ist eben nicht mehr deines nach §433BGB und §90BGB. Wie soll das also der Normalo verstehen. Also ich verstehe es nicht. Man könnte auch sagen das ist Spiele Freiheitsberaubung der ganz Üblen Art.



Problem ist schlicht und ergreifend, dass da keiner gegen klagt. Und solange sich Gerichte nicht damit beschäftigen müssen, solange wird es auch keine Gesetzesanpassungen geben. 

D.h. bisher scheint die Accountbindung als DRM kein Problem zu sein. Ich nehme an, die Leute cracken im Zweifel eben tatsächlich und wo kein Kläger - und die Hersteller werden einen Teufel tun einen Käufer zu verklagen bloß weil der für sich privat den Kopierschutz entfernt.

Ich schrieb ja auch schon, es ist sehr kompliziert mit dem Vererben etwa. Klar kannst du den Zugang zum Account vererben, nur kann der Erbe das nicht mit seinem Account zusammenführen sondern muss beide einzeln nutzen. D.h. in 50 Jahren hat dann jeder drei Steam Accounts, vier iTunes Accounts usw und ist fleißig am Ein- und Ausloggen, wenn sich da nicht bald mal was tut...

Wobei es gab da doch mal vor einiger Zeit so ein Problem bei Facebook, wo die Eltern eines verstorbenen Kindes nicht an den Facebook Account des Kindes kamen, weil Facebook den nach dem Tod des Kindes automatisch gesperrt hat.


----------



## 1xok (7. Juni 2019)

Als Linux-Gamer finde ich die Liste sehr interessant. Denn von all dieses Spielen muss es ja eine Linux/Vulkan-Version geben. Andernfalls wären sie unter Stadia nicht lauffähig. Ferner würde mich interessieren, ob man bei Tomb Raider auf den Linux/Vukan Port von Feral zurückgegriffen hat, um die Stadia Version zu erstellen.  

Ich werde Stadia so nicht nutzen. Aber wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe meine Steam-Bibliothek darüber zu streamen, dann sähe das schon ganz anders aus. Dann könnte ich z.B. auf meinem Laptop spielen, wenn ich nicht zuhause bin. Zwar geht das auch jetzt schon, aber dafür muss man zuhause seinen Rechner laufen lassen und benötigt zudem ordentlich Bandbreite im Upload. Für die meisten also eher eine theoretische Möglichkeit.  

Bin mal gespannt, ob sich Valve und Google nicht irgendwann zusammentun. Valve hat die Spiele und Kunden, Google hat die Hardware. Beide setzen auf Linux/Vulkan in einer sehr ähnlichen Umgebung. Stadia und SteamOS haben mehr Gemeinsamkeiten als Unterschiede. Der größte Unterschied  besteht darin, dass Valve SDL verwendet, während Google an dieser Stelle sein eigenes SDK einsetzt.  Ansonsten sind die Systeme nahezu identisch, soweit ich es gesehen habe und beurteilen kann.   

Kleine Bemerkung am Rande (die ich mir nicht verkneifen kann): Die Exklusivität von Epic wird immer lächerlicher. Oder? Borderlands 3 bekommt man dann jetzt wirklich überall. Im Grunde fehlt nur noch die Umsetzung für die Switch. Lediglich auf Steam ist es nicht zu haben.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Als Linux-Gamer finde ich die Liste sehr interessant. Denn von all dieses Spielen muss es ja eine Linux/Vulkan-Version geben. Andernfalls wären sie unter Stadia nicht lauffähig. Ferner würde mich interessieren, ob man bei Tomb Raider auf den Linux/Vukan Port von Feral zurückgegriffen hat, um die Stadia Version zu erstellen.
> 
> Ich werde Stadia so nicht nutzen. Aber wenn es die Möglichkeit gäbe meine Steam-Bibliothek darüber zu streamen, dann sähe das schon ganz anders aus. Dann könnte ich z.B. auf meinem Laptop spielen, wenn ich nicht zuhause bin. Zwar geht das auch jetzt schon, aber dafür muss man zuhause seinen Rechner laufen lassen und benötigt zudem ordentlich Bandbreite im Upload. Für die meisten also eher eine theoretische Möglichkeit.
> 
> ...



Also was hat denn bitteschön Stadia mit Linux zu tun? Genau, gar nichts. Stadia läuft Unabhängig was du da für OS am laufen hast. Spiele laufen erstmal alle auf Windows, Linux interessiert da erstmal niemanden, das ist reiner Fan Service, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Glaubst du etwa so ein Unternehmen wie Google nimmt auf 1-2 % der Weltweiten Gesamt Nutzer Rücksicht und bei Spielen dürfte es sich im Promille Bereich bewegen, wenn es um Milliarden Gelder geht? Ganz bestimmt nicht. Und worauf Googel seine Server sitzt, ja wohl auf Linux ist eine ganz andere Sache, das sind Server und keine Spiele Clients. Für euch Linuxer ist das aber die Chance auch mal in den Genuss von ein paar mehr AAA Spielen zu kommen, weil das ganze eben vollkommen OS Unabhängig ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Juni 2019)

Das irritiert mich auch immer, wenn 1xok und einige andere meinen, die Spiele würden für Stadia auf Linux portiert. Sicher nicht! Die Stadia Server können mit Linux oder BSD oder was auch immer laufen, das heißt ja eben noch lange nicht, dass die Games dort nativ ausgeführt werden. Die werden in irgendwelchen Virtuellen Maschinen laufen und für diese müssen sie eben speziell angepasst sein, weswegen es aktuell zum Start eben auch nur 31 Games gibt.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das irritiert mich auch immer, wenn 1xok und einige andere meinen, die Spiele würden für Stadia auf Linux portiert. Sicher nicht! Die Stadia Server können mit Linux oder BSD oder was auch immer laufen, das heißt ja eben noch lange nicht, dass die Games dort nativ ausgeführt werden. Die werden in irgendwelchen Virtuellen Maschinen laufen und für diese müssen sie eben speziell angepasst sein, weswegen es aktuell zum Start eben auch nur 31 Games gibt.



Wobei Linux und BSD ja auch nochmal zwei ganz unterschiedliche Sachen sind.  Aber viele sogenannte Fanboys von Linux (1xok eventuell mal ausgenommen) wissen das ja gar nicht. Für die ist alles Linux wo Open Source drauf steht, hehe.


----------



## 1xok (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das irritiert mich auch immer, wenn 1xok und einige andere meinen, die Spiele würden für Stadia auf Linux portiert. Sicher nicht!



Sie sind bereits auf Linux portiert, denn da Stadia eine reine Linux-Umgebung mit Linux Kernel, Mesa und Vulkan ist, würden sie andernfalls dort nicht laufen. Das ist einfach ein technischer Fakt, über den wir nicht weiter diskutieren müssen/können.  

Davon ab habe ich nichts davon geschrieben, dass irgendwas auf den Linux-Desktop portiert werden soll. Wo steht das? In meinem Beitrag ging es doch um etwas komplett anderes. Nämlich um die Portierung von Steam-Spielen auf Stadia. Also um das exakte Gegenteil. Batze hat es zwar geschafft meinen kompletten Beitrag zu zitieren, aber zum Lesen hat es offenbar nicht gereicht.


----------



## 1xok (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die werden in irgendwelchen Virtuellen Maschinen laufen und für diese müssen sie eben speziell angepasst sein, weswegen es aktuell zum Start eben auch nur 31 Games gibt.



Dazu noch: Nein, die Spiele laufen tatsächlich direkt auf einem Linux/Mesa/Vulkan Stack. 

Tatsächlich müsste Baldur's Gate 3 nach Windows portiert werden, sollte es dort nativ laufen müssen, um es z.B. auch auf Steam oder bei Epic zu verkaufen. 

Und 31 Spiele gibt es nur, weil bereits bestehende Titel tatsächlich erst nach Stadia portiert werden müssen, was bei reinen DirectX Titeln mit einem nicht geringem Aufwand verbunden sein dürfte. Auch wenn Google natürlich die Shader Compiler integriegt und vielleicht auch Kompatibilitätsschichten anbietet. Das hat alles aber nichts mit einer VM zu tun. Wenn Du Dein Spiel über Stadia verteiben möchtest, muss Du es auf Stadia portieren. Und das heißt letztlich auf Linux portieren.


----------



## fud1974 (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das irritiert mich auch immer, wenn 1xok und einige andere meinen, die Spiele würden für Stadia auf Linux portiert. Sicher nicht! Die Stadia Server können mit Linux oder BSD oder was auch immer laufen, das heißt ja eben noch lange nicht, dass die Games dort nativ ausgeführt werden. Die werden in irgendwelchen Virtuellen Maschinen laufen und für diese müssen sie eben speziell angepasst sein, weswegen es aktuell zum Start eben auch nur 31 Games gibt.



Nope, nope, nope.

Der VM-Host wird sicherlich unter Linux oder was ähnliches laufen, aber AUCH DIE VMs laufen unter einem Linux Derivat.

Das wurde von Google schon damals nach dem Stadia-Reveal Stream bestätigt, dass das kein Windows ist.
Und die Spiele die ausgeführt werden treffen innerhalb  ihrer VM Umgebung nun mal eben dann genau dieses OS an.. und das ist kein Windows.

Deswegen habe ich auch so gestaunt dass Ubisoft da offensichtlich auch ordentlich Arbeitsstunden reingeballert hat für ihre Titel das alles anzupassen.

Google hatte wohl kein Bock aber- und abertausende Windows - Lizenzen (bzw. Volumen-Lizenzen davon) zu kaufen, ich bezweifle dass Microsoft die auch an Google günstig verkauft.

Siehe auch hier (da wird auch der "Overspill" erwähnt, also die potentiellen positiven Nebeneffekte für das Linux Gaming, weil da MASSIV  investiert worden ist
um das Portieren so einfach wie möglich zu machen, neben der damaligen Offensive von Valve mit SteamOS ist das bestimmt die größte Investition in Linux-Gaming überhaupt:

https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/03/googles-new-game-service-is-based-on-linux-open-source-tech

Das heißt nicht, dass jetzt von den Stadia-Titeln auch Linux Versionen erscheinen... das ist vermutlich schon sehr speziell was da passiert, aber einfach "eine Windows EXE rüberschieben und läuft" ist bei Stadia wohl nicht drin.

Deswegen bin ich auch das Microsoft-Streaming gespannt... DIE können das natürlich günstig realisieren mit den Lizenzen, haben jetzt schon einen Abo-Dienst mit Back-Catalogue und überhaupt..... also, eigentlich haben die bei Microsoft die günstigeren Bedingungen, wenn sie den Netzwerk Teil noch gut hinkriegen...

Und da muss auch keiner die Games irgendwie anpassen... nun ja, zumindest nicht so stark.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

Also ich habe mich jetzt mal ein wenig schlauer gemacht und muss mich diesmal bei 1xok in der Sache der Portierung entschuldigen. Da warst du besser informiert.
Ich hoffe du nimmst meine Entschuldigung an. 
Ja die Titel werden nicht in einer VM Ausgeführt oder in sowas wie Proton DX Emuliert  sondern tatsächlich wirklich Portiert.
Was mich auch leider ein paar Fragen kostet. Wieso nicht gleich in/für Linux Portieren wenn es doch geht? Allein The Division 2 läuft in DX 11 und 12. Also ganz so einfach stelle ich mir das nicht vor, aber es geht wohl.
Tja, wo Geld ist geht wohl eben alles.
Ich habe nichts gegen Linux, im Gegenteil (habe ja selbst sowas ähnliches, BSD), Alternativen sind immer gut. Mit solchen echten Portierungen hätte man sich den ganzen Blödsinn der Emulation ala Proton usw. alles sparen können und das Ergebniss einer wirklich echten Portierung dürfte wohl um Klassen besser sein.
Alles Geldjunkies die Typen. Es geht doch.


----------



## 1xok (7. Juni 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich auch so gestaunt dass Ubisoft da offensichtlich auch ordentlich Arbeitsstunden reingeballert hat für ihre Titel das alles anzupassen.



Da ist einfach Kohle geflossen. Vermute ich mal. Denn ein gewisses Risiko geht Ubi hier schon ein. 



fud1974 schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht, dass jetzt von den Stadia-Titeln auch Linux Versionen erscheinen... das ist vermutlich schon sehr speziell was da passiert, aber einfach eine Windows EXE
> rüberschieben und läuft ist bei Stadia wohl nicht drin.



Sie könnten sowas wie Proton entwickeln. Aber das geht immer mit einem deutlichen Verlust an Performance einher. Das spielt auf dem Desktop oft keine Rolle. Da ist es mir egal ob mein GTA V jetzt mit 100 oder 130 FPS läuft. Aber in einer Streaming -Umgebung kämfst Du natürlich um jedes Quentchen. Und 30% Performanceverlust sind da sofort deutlich höhere Betriebskosten, die man z.B. in zusätzliche Hardware stecken muss.  Also werden sie das eher nicht machen.


----------



## 1xok (7. Juni 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich jetzt mal ein wenig schlauer gemacht und muss mich diesmal bei 1xok in der Sache der Portierung entschuldigen. Da warst du besser informiert.
> Ich hoffe du nimmst meine Entschuldigung an.



Kein Thema, ich nehme das nicht persönlich. Schön, dass wir auf einem Level weiter diskutieren können. 



Batze schrieb:


> Ja die Titel werden nicht in einer VM Ausgeführt oder in sowas wie Proton DX Emuliert  sondern tatsächlich wirklich Portiert.
> Was mich auch leider ein paar Fragen kostet. Wieso nicht gleich in/für Linux Portieren wenn es doch geht? Allein The Division 2 läuft in DX 11 und 12. Also ganz so einfach stelle ich mir das nicht vor, aber es geht wohl.



Natürlich geht es, wenn man den entsprechenden Aufwand betreibt. Stadia und ein Desktop Linux wie Ubuntu haben zwar sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten, aber sie sind nicht komplett identisch. Ubuntu nutzt (wie eigentlich alle Linuxe inklusive SteamOS) den Simple DirectMedia Layer (SDL). Diese Bibliothek ist für den Zugriff auf Grafik-, Sound- und Eingabegeräte verantwortlich. Google's Stadia nutzt dort etwas eigenes. Natürlich dürfte es nicht allzu schwer sein von Stadia auf die SDL und Desktop-Linux zu portieren. Aber da sind wir eben wieder bei dem leidigen Thema der zu geringen Nutzerzahl. Hinzu kommt natürlich der Support für die N+1 Linux-Distributionen. Stadia ist hingegen ein einziges System, das sich immer absolut gleich verhält.


----------



## Batze (7. Juni 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es, wenn man den entsprechenden Aufwand betreibt. .


Ich glaube du wolltest sagen, wenn das entsprechende Geld fließt.


----------



## fud1974 (7. Juni 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt natürlich der Support für die N+1 Linux-Distributionen. Stadia ist hingegen ein einziges System, das sich immer absolut gleich verhält.



Das ist ein Punkt der auch immer zuwenig beachtet wird.


----------



## Quitschemucke (7. Juni 2019)

> Kannst du auf Steam alle Epic Games zocken oder alle Origin Games oder alle Ubisoft Games?
> Kannst du das im Epicfail Store?
> Kannst du das bei Origin?
> Kannst du das in irgendeinem anderen Store?
> ...



Ich kann aber mit meinen Cloud Gaming Services alle Launcher zocken, das wollt ich damit sagen. Stadia setzt dir ein paar Spiele vors Gesicht, das war es. Ausserdem must du dann auch noch jedes Spiel einzelnt kaufen, bist also auch davon abhängig wie bei Stadia die Preise sind.

Bei Shadow habe ich eine 1GB/s Leitung, vollwertigen PC, kann mir die Spiele da kaufen wo ich die habe, oder zocke meine vorhanden Spiele. Bei Stadia musst du vorher alle Spiele kaufen (das sind sehr wenige) außerdem müssen die Spiele alle für Linux optmiert werden, da Stadia auf Linux läuft.....


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das irritiert mich auch immer, wenn 1xok und einige andere meinen, die Spiele würden für Stadia auf Linux portiert. Sicher nicht! Die Stadia Server können mit Linux oder BSD oder was auch immer laufen, das heißt ja eben noch lange nicht, dass die Games dort nativ ausgeführt werden. Die werden in irgendwelchen Virtuellen Maschinen laufen und für diese müssen sie eben speziell angepasst sein, weswegen es aktuell zum Start eben auch nur 31 Games gibt.


Ich meine ich hatte auch irgendwo (News) was so gelesen das eine Art "Mini Linux Port" für Stadia stattfinden muß.


----------



## Najamal (8. Juni 2019)

Im Internet Dritt-Welt-Land Deutschland seh dafür keinen Markt, in Ländern wie Afrika oder Indien, wo das Internet der absolute Wahnsinn ist, schon eher.
Dort sind teure Gaming Computer auch selten, dort macht es Sinn.

Und wer in Deutschland keine 350 Öcken für einen Spiele Rechner aufbringen kann, der sollte sich wohl um andere dinge kümmern als zu Spielen.

P.S. Diese Google Propaganda geht mir bald ziemlich auf den Zeiger.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Juni 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> Und wer in Deutschland keine 350 Öcken für einen Spiele Rechner aufbringen kann, der sollte sich wohl um andere dinge kümmern als zu Spielen.


Sicherlich muß ein Gamingrechner keine 1500€ kosten, aber für 350€ kommt kein Gameingrechner dabei raus !

Abgesehen davon erkauft man sich mit teureren Komponenten im allgemeinen Extrajahre bis zu nächsten fälligen Aufrüstung.
Da kann ein 2Jahre 600€ Rechner mal teurer werden als ein 6 Jahre 1500€ Rechner.


----------



## Najamal (9. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Sicherlich muß ein Gamingrechner keine 1500€ kosten, aber für 350€ kommt kein Gameingrechner dabei raus !
> 
> Abgesehen davon erkauft man sich mit teureren Komponenten im allgemeinen Extrajahre bis zu nächsten fälligen Aufrüstung.
> Da kann ein 2Jahre 600€ Rechner mal teurer werden als ein 6 Jahre 1500€ Rechner.




Vor 2 Wochen für meinen Neffen einen auf eBay Kleinanzeigen gekauft, für 270 Euro.

Intel i5, GTX 970, 16 GB Ram, Samsung EVO Pro SSD + 1 TB WD Festplatte und 500W bquiet Netzteil.
Das ganze in einem "Fractal Design" Case. Oben drauf gab es noch Tastatur + Maus geschenkt.


Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.
Der Markt ist voll mit PC Teilen!


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Juni 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen für meinen Neffen einen auf eBay Kleinanzeigen gekauft, für 270 Euro.
> 
> Intel i5, GTX 970, 16 GB Ram, Samsung EVO Pro SSD + 1 TB WD Festplatte und 500W bquiet Netzteil.
> Das ganze in einem "Fractal Design" Case. Oben drauf gab es noch Tastatur + Maus geschenkt.
> ...



Wobei das natürlich gebraucht ist. Trotzdem ein guter Preis.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Juni 2019)

Najamal schrieb:


> Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.
> Der Markt ist voll mit PC Teilen!


Hey, der Gebrauchtmakt ist wie cheaten. 
Ich bin natürlich von Neupreise ausgegangen, ganz abgesehen davon das Dein Griff quasi ein 6er im Lotto war!


----------



## BlackyRay (13. Juni 2019)

Wird man eigentlich spiele die man bereits besitzt falls diese Stadia optimiert sind spielen können?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2019)

BlackyRay schrieb:


> Wird man eigentlich spiele die man bereits besitzt falls diese Stadia optimiert sind spielen können?


 Bestimmt nicht. Da würde Stadia Dir ja indirekt für Umme einen HighEnd-Rechner spendieren.    oder meinst du den Fall, dass man ein Pro-Abo hat? Auch da denke ich nicht, dass es geht, da Stadia dafür dann erst die Rechte klären müsste.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Juni 2019)

Dafür gibt es dann ja Microsofts XCloud, damit kann man ja seine eigenen Spiele streamen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es dann ja Microsofts XCloud, damit kann man ja seine eigenen Spiele streamen.


 D.h. da "mietest" du ne Art Server-PC mit Windows-System und kann darüber dann auf den Server-PC zB Steam und für Steam die Games runterladen?


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> D.h. da "mietest" du ne Art Server-PC mit Windows-System und kann darüber dann auf den Server-PC zB Steam und für Steam die Games runterladen?


Bisher nicht. 
Du kannst deinen eigenen Gaming PC aber zum Streamen nutzen, der muss dann halt laufen, wenn du unterwegs auf dem Smartphone zocken willst.
Was aktuell ja mit der XBox App geht ist von der XBox auf den PC streamen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> D.h. da "mietest" du ne Art Server-PC mit Windows-System und kann darüber dann auf den Server-PC zB Steam und für Steam die Games runterladen?



Du kannst deine Xbox zum eigenen ProjectX Server machen. Testen kann man es ab Oktober in der Beta.


----------



## fud1974 (14. Juni 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Xbox zum eigenen ProjectX Server machen. Testen kann man es ab Oktober in der Beta.



Wiefern das alles Sinn macht... bei VDSL 50, was für die viele wohl Standard ist, hat man ja in der Regel nur ca. 10  Mbit/s Upstream, und das ist ja das entscheidende für das Anwendungsszenario, da kriegt man ja nicht mal FullHD sauber durch, jedenfalls
nicht nach Stadia oder Shadow Angaben, die setzen mindestens 20-25 MBit/s an dafür und ich wüsste jetzt nicht warum das bei xCloud weniger sein sollte. Selbst bei VDSL 100 ist ja dann der Upstream ziemlich ausgelastet, insofern war diese News für mich nicht ganz so prickelnd...


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Juni 2019)

Ich glaube kaum, dass irgendein Anbieter auf das Bambus-Internet hier in Deutschland Rücksicht nimmt.

Und die Streams von Prime, Netflix, Dazn, etc. kommen bei FullHD auch mit 5-6 Mbit daher.

Neben dem Upload ist ja auch das katastrophale Handy-Netz inkl. der Verträge in DE unbrauchbar für das ganze mobile Streaming. Oder Stadia und xCloud bekommen eigene Pässe bei Telekom, Vodafone & Co. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Wiefern das alles Sinn macht... bei VDSL 50, was für die viele wohl Standard ist, hat man ja in der Regel nur ca. 10  Mbit/s Upstream, und das ist ja das entscheidende für das Anwendungsszenario, da kriegt man ja nicht mal FullHD sauber durch, jedenfalls
> nicht nach Stadia oder Shadow Angaben, die setzen mindestens 20-25 MBit/s an dafür und ich wüsste jetzt nicht warum das bei xCloud weniger sein sollte. Selbst bei VDSL 100 ist ja dann der Upstream ziemlich ausgelastet, insofern war diese News für mich nicht ganz so prickelnd...



Also Spiele Streams für Twitch, Mixer und Co. da reichen 10MBit Upload für 1080p mit 60FPS. Das geht schon.

Was wohl eher Probleme bereiten dürfte ist der Hauptanwendungszweck solchen Game-Streamings (auch Stadia und Co) nämlich auf das Smartphone unterwegs. Das ist zum einen richtig teuer, zum anderen hat man da ja unterwegs häufig nicht mal 10MBit Download.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du kannst deine Xbox zum eigenen ProjectX Server machen. Testen kann man es ab Oktober in der Beta.



auch @Spiritogre: ach so, ok. Das bringt natürlich nix für die, die zu Hause spielen wollen, aber kein Geld für einen richtigen PC haben. Hinzu kommt, dass kaum jemand eine Upload-Bandbreite hat, mit der man Games in guter Qualität vom heimischen PC "senden" könnte. Die 1080p bei 60 FPS für Streams sind AFAIK ja ein bisschen eine Mogelpackung, da wird sehr viel komprimiert. Und selbst wenn das dann in wirklich guter Qualität beim Empfänger ankommt: das (de)komprimieren braucht Power, das dürfte 100 pro eine merkbare Latenz geben.

Mit Steam kann man ja schon im Netzwerk seine Games streamen, ich weiß gar nicht, ob das dann auch mal online vorgesehen ist bzw. ob man seinen PC als "host" auch für einen zugriff von Außen damit nutzen kann oder können wird.

Aber so oder so müssen diese Ideen halt jetzt so langsam mal angegangen werden. Man kann ja nicht erst solche Dinge anbieten, wenn ich sag mal mindestens 80% der Zielgruppe 500mbit-Zugaänge mit 200mbit Upstream haben


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> auch @Spiritogre: ach so, ok. Das bringt natürlich nix für die, die zu Hause spielen wollen, aber kein Geld für einen richtigen PC haben. Hinzu kommt, dass kaum jemand eine Upload-Bandbreite hat, mit der man Games in guter Qualität vom heimischen PC "senden" könnte. Die 1080p bei 60 FPS für Streams sind AFAIK ja ein bisschen eine Mogelpackung, da wird sehr viel komprimiert. Und selbst wenn das dann in wirklich guter Qualität beim Empfänger ankommt: das (de)komprimieren braucht Power, das dürfte 100 pro eine merkbare Latenz geben.
> 
> Mit Steam kann man ja schon im Netzwerk seine Games streamen, ich weiß gar nicht, ob das dann auch mal online vorgesehen ist bzw. ob man seinen PC als "host" auch für einen zugriff von Außen damit nutzen kann oder können wird.
> 
> Aber so oder so müssen diese Ideen halt jetzt so langsam mal angegangen werden. Man kann ja nicht erst solche Dinge anbieten, wenn ich sag mal mindestens 80% der Zielgruppe 500mbit-Zugaänge mit 200mbit Upstream haben



Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher aber ich meine, man kann Steam Link auch über Internet nutzen. 

Das Argument mit der Hardware ist ein wenig hinfällig. Eine XBox bekommt man schon ab ca. 150 Euro. Google Stadia ist da auch nicht günstiger, weil man ja auch Chromecast oder später PC oder Tablet und noch einen Controller benötigt. So oder so, irgend eine Hardware brauchst du, mindestens eben ein Smartphone mit Controller-Aufsatz. Und alleine daran wird das Thema schon scheitern, weil aus irgend einem Grund kein Mensch einen Controller an sein Smartphone steckt, sonst wären das ja schon längst coole Handhelds (und es würde viel mehr richtige Games für Android und iOS geben). 

Und wenn ich zu Hause bin, dann kann ich eben auch gleich meine normale Gaming-Hardware nehmen, die jeder Gamer ohnehin haben wird.
Das ganze Streaming ist ja gerade interessant, wenn man unterwegs zocken will. 

Was Uploadspeed angeht, das Asynchronous DSL was hier eingeführt wurde gibt es ja nicht in jedem Land. Ich denke schon, dass in vielen Länder Downloadspeed = Uploadspeed gilt. Jedenfalls haben die Telekomunikationsanbieter den Trend des selber streamens hierzulande komplett verschlafen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher aber ich meine, man kann Steam Link auch über Internet nutzen.
> 
> Das Argument mit der Hardware ist ein wenig hinfällig. Eine XBox bekommt man schon ab ca. 150 Euro. Google Stadia ist da auch nicht günstiger, weil man ja auch Chromecast oder später PC oder Tablet und noch einen Controller benötigt.


 Es geht ja bei dem Hardware-Argument nicht um Leute, die GAR nix haben und spielen wollen - sondern fast jeder hat ja einen ein Tablet oder einen PC, der aber eben nicht mehr für Spiele geeignet ist. Solche Leute brauchen dann nur einen für ihr Gerät geeigneten Controller, wenn sie nicht eh schon einen haben, und am Ende ist das günstiger als eine Xbox. 

Hinzu kommt: Es ging ja um die Games, die man für den PC schon hat, das war ja das, was BlackyRays Frage war. Für die Xbox müsste man dann ja erstmal die Spiele noch kaufen....  und falls jemand echt GAR nix hat, müsste er ja für die Xbox auch noch einen TV kaufen  



 So oder so, irgend eine Hardware brauchst du, mindestens eben ein Smartphone mit Controller-Aufsatz. Und alleine daran wird das Thema schon scheitern, weil aus irgend einem Grund kein Mensch einen Controller an sein Smartphone steckt, sonst wären das ja schon längst coole Handhelds (und es würde viel mehr richtige Games für Android und iOS geben). [/QUOTE] Die Option, am Smartphone unterwegs zu spielen, ist doch nur ein absolutes Nebenthema. Das Hauptthema ist: Jemand ohne starken PC will trotzdem PC-Games spielen, egal ob nun zu Hause oder im Urlaub oder auch unterwegs. 



> Und wenn ich zu Hause bin, dann kann ich eben auch gleich meine normale Gaming-Hardware nehmen, die jeder Gamer ohnehin haben wird.
> Das ganze Streaming ist ja gerade interessant, wenn man unterwegs zocken will.


 Für DIch vielleicht, weil du zu Hause schon alles hast. Für viele ist es aber auch für zu Hause eine super Option, sofern die Internetleitung passt. Langfristig sogar für Dich: stell Dir vor, du musst Dir in ein paar Jahren keine neue Konsole oder nen neuen PC kaufen und kannst trotzdem die neuesten Games zum gleichen Preis wie der, den die Games als Version für "offline"-PCs/Konsolen kosten, in hoher Qualität spielen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, WENN es gut funktioniert, dass sehr viele Gamer, vor allem Gelegenheitsspieler auf so ein Modell umsteigen. klar wird immer die geben, die lieber etwas "vor Ort" haben wollen. Aber für viele kann es eine Option sein, ggf. auch zusätzlich. zB mal angenommen, Stadia hätte ein Spiel, das mich interessiert, zu einem guten Preis, und technisch läuft es einwandfrei bei mir: warum soll ich es nicht über diesen weg kaufen anstatt zB per Steam? 




> Was Uploadspeed angeht, das Asynchronous DSL was hier eingeführt wurde gibt es ja nicht in jedem Land. Ich denke schon, dass in vielen Länder Downloadspeed = Uploadspeed gilt. Jedenfalls haben die Telekomunikationsanbieter den Trend des selber streamens hierzulande komplett verschlafen.


 Ich glaube eher, dass es in anderen LÄndern aus völlig anderen Gründen synchrones DSL gibt. Aber ganz sicher nicht, weil DIE den Trend erkannt haben und ihren Kunden was tun wollten. Man sollte sich da auch nix vormachen: wie viel % der DLS-Kunden streamen denn selbst bzw. wollen dies tun? Das ist ein relativ gesehen winziger Teil.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2019)

Und du glaubst jemand ohne Gaming Hardware aber mit großem TV, schnellem Internet etc. und Interesse am Gaming, wird sich deswegen so ein Game Streaming wie Stadia zulegen wo er noch die Spiele kaufen muss? Ich zweifle arg daran.
Gaming Hardware ist da letztlich nur ein kleiner Kostenfaktor insbesondere wenn man sich einfach eine XBox oder PS4 kaufen kann, die soviel kosten wie fünf Spiele. 

Aktuell sehe ich nur ein paar Technikfreaks die das ausprobieren, die allerdings dennoch Gaming-Hardware haben. Dem Rest der Welt ist das doch ziemlich Schnuppe da das so oder so zu teuer für sie ist, da ihr Interesse am Gaming zu gering ist.

Diese "Gelegenheitsspieler", die alle paar Jahre mal Lust auf ein paar Runden zocken haben, die kaufen seit Jahrzehnten vom Flohmarkt / Kleinanzeige / eBay einfach eine gebrauchte Konsole mit dickem Spielebundle für ein paar Euro und sind damit bedient, dann verkaufen sie es wieder. Die werden jetzt nicht plötzlich anfangen erheblich mehr auszugeben und dann stattdessen zu streamen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und du glaubst jemand ohne Gaming Hardware aber mit großem TV, schnellem Internet etc. und Interesse am Gaming, wird sich deswegen so ein Game Streaming wie Stadia zulegen wo er noch die Spiele kaufen muss? Ich zweifle arg daran.


 Ich nicht. Natürlich werden nicht plötzlich 80% der bisher PC- und KOnsolen-losen Leute Stadia buchen. Aber es gibt 100pro mehr als genug Leute, die bisher den Kauf von Hardware scheuten und für die es interessant ist. 

Und auch wenn Du bisher schon "Gamer" warst; wenn du aktuelle keine aktuelle Hardware hast und eine neue Konsole oder neuen PC brauchst, damit du auch bei den neu rauskommenden Games noch dabei bist, was spricht denn dann dagegen, dass du auf ein stationäres Gerät verzichtest, wenn er per Internet einwandfrei geht? Die einzigen Dinge, die dagegen sprechen, sind Sachen, die bei weitem nicht auf jeden Gamer zutreffen, nämlich das "Feeling", das Gefühl, etwas in der Hand zu haben anstatt Kiste an und los mit dem Stream. Und ggf. könnte es noch einige geben, die Schiss haben, dass mal das Internet offline ist und man dann nicht mehr spielen kann, was man bei einigen Games am PC sehr wohl noch könnte. 

Aber ansonsten ist das genau wie zB bei Musik oder Filmen. Es gibt Leute, die die partout bei CDs und DVD/BD bleiben - es gibt aber auch Leute, die ebenfalls Musik/Film-Freaks sind, aber nur noch auf Streaming setzen. Warum sollte das bitte bei Gaming anders sein, dass sich neben den "ab und zu"-Gamern auch passionierte Gamer dafür durchaus interessieren? Nicht die Mehrheit, aber zu sagen "glaubst du jemand...", als wäre es quasi niemand, ist echt unlogisch und grotesk. 

Hinzu kommen IMHO ganz sicher auch einige, die bisher noch nichts an Gaminghardware hatten, weil sie einmalige "teure" Ausgaben scheuen (und bei Konsolen trotz Deines Hinweises auf Xbox ab 150€ von eher mindestens 250€ ausgehen), aber durchaus 15€ im Monat für einen Streamingdienst investieren würden. 






> Gaming Hardware ist da letztlich nur ein kleiner Kostenfaktor insbesondere wenn man sich einfach eine XBox oder PS4 kaufen kann, die soviel kosten wie fünf Spiele.


 Du schließt zu sehr von Dir auf andere. Nicht jeder kauft sich zig Spiele pro Jahr, so dass die Hardware nur ein kleiner Teil ist. Und selbst wenn die Hardware nur ein kleiner Teil ist sagen sicher einige, dass sie sich lieber diese 1-mal-Ausgabe sparen und stattdessen das Geld für etwas anderes ausgeben. Du musst bedenken: viele, die einen passenden PC oder eine Konsole haben, kaufen sich vlt trotzdem pro Jahr nur 2-3 Games. Wenn sie dann 3x pro Jahr 60€ auf Stadia für Games ausgeben, dann sind das 180€ pro Jahr, nach 5 Jahren 900€. Wenn du einen PC willst, auf dem die Games gut laufen, kostet allein der schon 900€ und ist nach 5 Jahren obsolet. Selbst wenn du schon eine gute CPU hast und nur eine neue Grafikkarte brauchst, um 3-4 Jahre mit dabei zu sein, ist das wegen der nötigen Gamekäufe teurer. Außer du kaufst immer nur Budget UND bei Stadia werden die Games nicht günstiger.

Wenn du natürlich 20 Games pro Jahr kaufst, wird der Hardwareanteil an den Kosten immer geringer - aber wir reden ja nicht von "Hardcoregamern", sondern durchschnittlichen und Gelegenheitsgamern. 




> Aktuell sehe ich nur ein paar Technikfreaks die das ausprobieren, die allerdings dennoch Gaming-Hardware haben. Dem Rest der Welt ist das doch ziemlich Schnuppe da das so oder so zu teuer für sie ist, da ihr Interesse am Gaming zu gering ist.


AKTUELL mag das für die weitaus meisten an Spielen interessierten Leute so sein. Aber es geht doch gar nicht um die Frage, ob Stadia nun direkt zum Start plötzlich 50% der Gamer auf sich vereint. Aber wenn jemand aufrüsten muss oder einen neuen PC kaufen wollte oder eine neue Konsole oder auch überhaupt erstmals mit Gaming beginnen will, ist es durchaus interessant. Und die Leute, die aktuell noch einen guten PC haben oder eine aktuelle Konsole, werden spätesten in 3-4 Jahren Stadia als eine Option sehen anstelle von Hardwareneukauf.  




> Diese "Gelegenheitsspieler", die alle paar Jahre mal Lust auf ein paar Runden zocken haben


 Alle paar Jahre ist nonsense, das weißt Du auch. Ich definiere Gelegenheitsspieler so, dass es die sind, die durchaus pro Woche ein paar Std. spielen, aber eben idr pro Jahr vlt maximal 2-3 Games neu kaufen und/oder noch ein paar Budgettitel dazu, und vlt spielen die halt auch mal 1-2 Wochen gar nicht, dann aber vlt wieder mal das ganze Wochenende. 



> die kaufen seit Jahrzehnten vom Flohmarkt / Kleinanzeige / eBay einfach eine gebrauchte Konsole mit dickem Spielebundle für ein paar Euro und sind damit bedient, dann verkaufen sie es wieder..


 Also, so jemanden kenne ich beim besten Willen nicht ^^  Ich kenne nur rel. arme Leute, die das machen, aber dann behalten die das auch eine ganze Weile.



Für mich ist Stadia auf absehbare Zeit nichts, aber wenn man nur ein wenig logisch nachdenkt, dann kann man unmöglich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass niemand, der aktuell keinen modernen PC und keine aktuelle Konsole hat, daran interessiert sein wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Juni 2019)

Ich sehe das anders, ich denke Stadia wird in den Technikmedien momentan gehypt und die Konsumenten dieser Medien reden drüber. Ein paar probieren es auch aus aber das war es. 

Davon ab gibt es neben den "ein Spiel im Jahr Zockern" durchaus auch die, die eben alle paar Jahre mal plötzlich wieder Lust auf Gaming haben. Ich kenne einige die Leute, die sich immer mal bei eBay eine Konsole mit Spielen kaufen, dann ein paar Monate zocken und dann wieder alles verticken, manchmal sogar mit Gewinn. Ich hatte sogar letztens mal meine PS2 (!) an einen Kollegen zusammen mit ein paar Games verliehen. Der hat sie ca. zwei bis drei Monate gehabt, ein wenig gedaddelt und mir dann alles wiedergegeben. 

Ich denke einfach nicht, dass man neue Kundenschichten durch Streaming erreichen kann. 

Was sein kann ist tatsächlich, dass wenn neue Hardware anstehen würde oder jemand tatsächlich richtig anfangen möchte, dann Stadia mit als Alternative in Betracht kommt. Aber ich denke, dass Stadio grandios floppen wird, weil man die Games kaufen muss. Die Leute werden dann eher sowas wie Playstation Now wählen, jeden Monat 10 bis 15 Euro und da drin eine Auswahl großer als auch kleiner aber guter und bekannter Titel. 

Ich meine mir ist klar, dass viele Konsumenten Vollidioten sind, denen ihr Geld scheiß egal ist, denen es egal ist, dass sie NICHTS haben und das Stadia jeden Moment dicht machen könnte und ihre gekauften Games dann weg sind. Aber viele Konsumenten schauen dann doch auf den Gegenwert. 

Problem der Streaming / Gaming Abos ist natürlich auch die Auswahl. Beispiel, ich habe gerade ein Abo bei Ubisoft und Assassin's Creed ist toll, möchte jetzt aber zur Abwechslung ein paar Runden Forza. Dann muss ich also zwei Abos haben. Irgendwann werden die Leute die Games dann wohl doch lieber wieder normal kaufen...


----------



## Batze (14. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich sehe das anders, ich denke Stadia wird in den Technikmedien momentan gehypt und die Konsumenten dieser Medien reden drüber. Ein paar probieren es auch aus aber das war es.
> 
> ..


Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Der Normale Gamer der alle paar Wochen mal bei Media Markt vorbei Schaut hat davon eventuell noch gar nichts mitbekommen.
Interessant ist es eh in meinen Augen eh nur für den Konsolen Gamer, und die geben ihre Konsole bestimmt nicht auf.
Für den PC Gamer ist das alles eh vollkommen uninteressant. Schon allein vom Preis her.
Interessant wird es alles erst wenn die Preise stimmen, wie immer, und die stimmen momentan überhaupt nicht, viel zu teuer das ganze.
Und , aber das schlimmste ist eben die totale Abhängigkeit. 
Nein danke, Niemals.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juni 2019)

ihr immer mit euren "prognosen", die ja eigentlich keine sind, sondern absolute festlegungen. 



			
				Spiritogre schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das anders, ich denke Stadia wird in den Technikmedien momentan gehypt und die Konsumenten dieser Medien reden drüber. Ein paar probieren es auch aus aber das war es.



von einem medien-"hype" hab ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nix mitbekommen. ganz im gegenteil war, das ist mein eindruck, die ernüchterung nach der letzten präsentation groß, weil stadia doch kein "netflix für games" ist, womit offenbar viele gerechnet hatten.



Batze schrieb:


> Der Normale Gamer der alle paar Wochen mal bei Media Markt vorbei Schaut hat davon eventuell noch gar nichts mitbekommen.



das mag durchaus sein. aber der hat von der nächsten ps oder xbox auch noch nix mitbekommen. das alleine hat demnach noch überhaupt nix zu sagen.
womit - und zwar eigentlich jeder und beinahe täglich - in kontakt kommt, ist google. was meinst du wie schnell die masse über stadia bescheid weiß, wenn google das will?



> Interessant ist es eh in meinen Augen eh nur für den Konsolen Gamer, und die geben ihre Konsole bestimmt nicht auf.



für einen teil mag das sicher zutreffen, für einen anderen vielleicht nicht. zudem darfst du nicht vom status quo ausgehen. die spielerschaft verändert sich. 



> Für den PC Gamer ist das alles eh vollkommen uninteressant. Schon allein vom Preis her.



also wenn ich zukünftig an meinem pc alles in 1080p / 60fps spielen könnte ohne aufzurüsten, dann wäre das prinzipiell durchaus sogar für mich interessant. 



> Interessant wird es alles erst wenn die Preise stimmen, wie immer, und die stimmen momentan überhaupt nicht, viel zu teuer das ganze.



die spiele-preise werden sich auf lange sicht wohl sehr wahrscheinlich auf dem niveau anderer plattformen bewegen, denke ich. das wäre also für sich genommen eigentlich auch kein argument gegen stadia. 



> Und , aber das schlimmste ist eben die totale Abhängigkeit.



geb ich dir recht, nur interessiert das die große masse wirklich? und wenn wir ehrlich sind, ist es bei drm-gebundenen spielen auf steam, origin und co. auch schon nicht wirklich anders. bei titeln, die nur online laufen wie csgo, lol, fortnite, wow etc. (also den beliebtesten titeln) schon gleich gar nicht. auch da ist der spieler vom betreiber abhängig. 



> Nein danke, Niemals.



das ist deine persönlich meinung, und die sei dir unbenommen. nur solltest du keine "prognosen" für die allgemeinheit aufstellen. wenns danach ginge, hätten wir heute auch keine immer stärker werdende digitale distribution, keine microtransactions, auf konsolen kein pflichtentgelt für online-gaming, keine account-gebundenheit und und und. alles dinge, die sich durchgesetzt haben, ganz unabhängig davon, wie das vorab ein paar nerds in ihrer forenblase bewertet haben, die fälschlicherweise mein(t)en die meinungshoheit zu haben. 

der erfolg von stadia und anderen streaming-diensten hängt imo von anderen dingen ab: zunächst muss die technik funktionieren. und wenn das jemandem zuzutrauen ist, dann ist das wohl fraglos google. ob es tatsächlich so ist, werden wir sehen. verläuft der launch desaströs, ist das thema vermutlich vorerst erstmal wieder erledigt. und das gilts jetzt zunächst abzuwarten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juni 2019)

Zuallererst muss Google beweisen dass sie die nötige Kompetenz haben und das Stadia-Ding genau das liefert was es soll, denn ganz ehrlich: Gaming ist auch für Google ziemliches Neuland, und die haben schon andere Projekte im Nachhinein ordentlich verhauen. Theorie und Praxis, ne?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was sein kann ist tatsächlich, dass wenn neue Hardware anstehen würde oder jemand tatsächlich richtig anfangen möchte, dann Stadia mit als Alternative in Betracht kommt.


 OMG, genau das schreib ich doch seit 3 Comments....   



> Aber ich denke, dass Stadio grandios floppen wird, weil man die Games kaufen muss. Die Leute werden dann eher sowas wie Playstation Now wählen, jeden Monat 10 bis 15 Euro und da drin eine Auswahl großer als auch kleiner aber guter und bekannter Titel.


 Es ging doch jetzt gar nicht nur um Stadia, sondern du hattest so kommentiert, als würde kein "Gamer" auch nur ansatzweise auf die Idee kommen. Cloudgaming allgemein zu buchen. Stadia dient hier nur als "Aufhänger". Denn mit Deinen vorigen Argumenten würdest du ja auch verneinen, dass PS Now für einige Gamer interessant sein könnte. 




> Ich meine mir ist klar, dass viele Konsumenten Vollidioten sind, denen ihr Geld scheiß egal ist, denen es egal ist, dass sie NICHTS haben und das Stadia jeden Moment dicht machen könnte und ihre gekauften Games dann weg sind.


 das ist doch bei Steam, Origin usw. das gleiche ^^   gut, du kannst teilweise, wenn das Spiel installiert ist, zumindest eine Weile offline spielen. Aber irgendwann ist dann auch Sense. 





> Problem der Streaming / Gaming Abos ist natürlich auch die Auswahl. Beispiel, ich habe gerade ein Abo bei Ubisoft und Assassin's Creed ist toll, möchte jetzt aber zur Abwechslung ein paar Runden Forza. Dann muss ich also zwei Abos haben. Irgendwann werden die Leute die Games dann wohl doch lieber wieder normal kaufen...


 Ja sicher. Es wird aber auch Leute geben, denen EIN Abo völlig recht, vor allem welche, de nicht solche Freaks wie wir sind, die eher 6 Games pro Monat als pro Jahr spielen. Schau Dir mal EA an: wenn du gern Fifa und NHL spielst und auch mal Battlefield, dann kannst Du EA Access auf der Konsole buchen und diese Game plus etliche andere spielen zu einem Preis, der geringer als der Kauf zweier Vollpreisgames ist. Viele Leute spielen dann abends nach der Abend 2h, pro Woche vlt. 10-20h - da reichen 3-4 neue Games pro Jahr aus, vor allem wenn man SPortgames mag, bei denen man ja allein mit einer Saison schon dutzende Spielstunden hat. 

zB der GamePass von MS: da sind so viele, auch rel. neue und aufwendige Titel, dass man damit schon hunderte Stunden spielen kann - das ist für viele Leute schon mehr als genug Angebot.


Ich sehe für solche Dienste jedenfalls eine große Zielgruppe, und Stadia hat durch YouTube und Google ein riesiges Potential an Leuten, die man erreichen kann und die zB eine Werbung für PS Now nur ganz schwer erreichen würde. Es kann durchaus sein, dass Stadia viele Neu-Gamer "produziert" oder auch Ex-Gamer "reaktiviert". Mit "viele" meine ich einfach nur eine hohe Zahl und NICHT "die Mehrheit der Gamer". Google erreicht aber so viele Leute, dass selbst dann, wenn es nur 1-2% Stadia mal antesten, es schon Millionen sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juni 2019)

@Herbboy, vieles was du schreibst und was ich angeblich jetzt "vergessen" hatte, habe ich schon früher geschrieben, wir haben ja schon oft über Stadia diskutiert und ich will auch nicht immer nur das gleiche schreiben und mich ständig wiederholen.



Bonkic schrieb:


> also wenn ich zukünftig an meinem pc alles in 1080p / 60fps spielen könnte ohne aufzurüsten, dann wäre das prinzipiell durchaus sogar für mich interessant.


Also das wird bei mir die nächsten vier Jahre locker auch ohne Streaming der Fall sein...


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @Herbboy, vieles was du schreibst und was ich angeblich jetzt "vergessen" hatte, habe ich schon früher geschrieben, wir haben ja schon oft über Stadia diskutiert und ich will auch nicht immer nur das gleiche schreiben und mich ständig wiederholen.


 Wo schrieb ich denn, dass du was vergessen hättest? ^^

Der Punkt ist: du hattest gestern geschrieben "_Und du glaubst jemand ohne Gaming Hardware aber mit großem TV, schnellem Internet etc. und Interesse am Gaming, wird sich deswegen so ein Game Streaming wie Stadia zulegen wo er noch die Spiele kaufen muss? Ich zweifle arg daran_." => d.h. das du quasi behauptest, dass keiner, der an Games interessiert ist, irgendeinen Grund hätte, einen Service wie Stada zu buchen. Und dem habe ich mit einigen Beispielen widersprochen, und hast Du Deiner eigenen Aussage ja heute nun glücklicherweise ebnfalls widersprochen. Denn es gibt ja eben die Fälle, in denen jemand vor dem Kauf neuer Hardware steht und dann so was wie Stadia durchaus als Alternative attraktiv sein kann, was du ja heute dann auch geschrieben hast. Also alles gut.  

Hinzu kommen noch Leute, die erstmals in "Gaming" reinschnuppern wollen oder nach einer Pause wieder anfangen. Klar können die auch zB eine Xbox unter 200€ kaufen, und das machen auch sicher viele. Es wird aber auch welche geben, für die Cloudgaming attraktiver erscheint.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also das wird bei mir die nächsten vier Jahre locker auch ohne Streaming der Fall sein...



das ist das problem mit deinen "prognosen": du gehst von dir und deinen bedürfnissen aus, und schließt auf die allgemeinheit. switch. - brauch ich nicht. wird ein flop! streaming brauch ich nicht. wird ein flop! erkennst du da vielleicht ein muster?


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist das problem mit deinen "prognosen": du gehst von dir und deinen bedürfnissen aus, und schließt auf die allgemeinheit. switch. - brauch ich nicht. wird ein flop! streaming brauch ich nicht. wird ein flop! erkennst du da vielleicht ein muster?



Hmm, also Switch Spieler brauchen auch kein Spiele-Streaming ...


----------



## BlackyRay (16. Juni 2019)

Es gibt Hotspots und auch die ersten Datenlimit freien Verträge drängen langsam auf unseren Marlt wenn auch noch übelst teuer....


----------



## BlackyRay (16. Juni 2019)

Zu teuer? Einmalig 69€ mit Chromcast 100€ für Füll HD?
Keine Abo Gebühr nix. Ja krass wie teuer das ist.....

Klar kostet 4k 10€. Ich hab momentan aber ehrlich gesagt auch keinen 4k Monitor oder TV.
Zudem Krieg ich da noch paar Spiele dazu (ob brauchbare muss sich noch zeigen)

An der Konsole zahle ich aber auch extra um online spielen zu können.

Was sich noch zeigen muss wäre halt mit wem man eigentlich alles zusammen spielen kann und ob die angekündigten Features von Stadia auch wirklich von den Spieleentwicklern genutzt werden....

Ich geh sogar die Wette ein, dass das 4k bei Stadia zumindest besser aussehen wird als bei der noch aktuellen Konsolengeneration....


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juni 2019)

Ohne Abo hast du aber gar keine Spiele. Die darfst du dann immer kaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------

